# ماهي مخاطر مادة الفايبر جلاس .. أرجو المساعدة



## maya_osama (28 مايو 2010)

يعطيكم العافية جميعا 
أريد الاستفسار عن خطورة وأضرار مادة الفايبر جلاس في حال استخدامها في خزانات مياه الشرب..

هل هناك أي أضرار تلحق بصحة الانسان في حال كانت خزانات مياه الشرب والاستخدام الأدمي مصنوعة من مادة الفايبر جلاس ؟؟؟ 

أرجو منكم الرد على استفساري.. ولكم كل الاحترام


----------



## أحمد دعبس (3 أغسطس 2010)

أن بحثت ولم أجد فأرجو ابلاغنا اذا وجدت شئ
جزاك الله خيرا
​


----------

